# Which actresses do you fancy?



## Augie March (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey, if the girls can have their actors thread...


----------



## Reno (Apr 3, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Hey, if the girls can have their actors thread...




It's not just girls.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 3, 2008)

Reno said:


> It's not just girls.



Apologies. And some of the guys too.


----------



## jugularvein (Apr 3, 2008)

that very ickle girl in mission impossible 2. wassername? saw her on marylebone high street. tiny! but gorgeous

and claire forlani is no.1 in the world ever and has always been


----------



## Augie March (Apr 3, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> that very ickle girl in mission impossible 2



Thandie Newton?







She lovely.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2008)

Monica Belucci


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 3, 2008)

Salma Hayek


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Salma Hayek



Ditto

Currently watching 24.  Kim Bauer is a pretty fine piece of jailbait.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2008)

All of them


----------



## jugularvein (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2008)

The lovely Michelle Pfeiffer










This woman, like the best wines, actually gets better and better and better as the years go by.

Truly stunning.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 3, 2008)

Am I showing my age?


----------



## Annierak (Apr 3, 2008)

I think Juliette Binoche is lovely . I also have a soft spot for Miranda from "Sex And The City", must be the red hair


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Hey, if the girls can have their actors thread...



Sadly it very rarely works like that.

<edit> Islas Fisher please.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 3, 2008)

Leisha Hailey


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2008)

this thread is a phwooar thread/is this the Nuts forum/ Misogyny


delete as appropriate


----------



## Augie March (Apr 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> this thread is a phwooar thread/is this the Nuts forum/ Misogyny
> 
> 
> delete as appropriate



Tis only a thread about fancying people,  just like the other thread.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 3, 2008)

We're only going to get away with it cos it's Editor's birthday and he's down at the pub


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2008)

All it ever proves is that posters have more of a problem with threads with half naked females on, than with half naked males on.

And then they all claim to have no problem with either.

Or hide.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 3, 2008)

Onket said:


> Sadly it very rarely works like that.
> 
> <edit> Islas Fisher please.



she's only been in home and away!


----------



## Augie March (Apr 3, 2008)

Madusa said:


> she's only been in home and away!



Wedding Crashers too.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, I wouldnt class her as an ''actress''.


----------



## chico enrico (Apr 3, 2008)

even though she kinda looks like a transexual crack-whore now shagging beatrice dalle is possibly the primary objective in my life that has so far eluded me.


----------



## Santino (Apr 3, 2008)

I understand that the word 'actress' is no longer used by women who act. 

They prefer 'actorina' or 'actorette'.


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Well, I wouldnt class her as an ''actress''.



Irrelevant.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 3, 2008)

errr, ok, change the thread title to 'What women do you find attractive?' 

Anyhow, too late - she's wiv Ali G.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 3, 2008)

Madusa said:


> errr, ok, change the thread title to 'What women do you find attractive?'
> 
> Anyhow, too late - she's wiv Ali G.



isn't she Ali G's baby mother?


----------



## Madusa (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, Ali G's baby muvva and Borat's sister/wife.


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2008)

She was just the first one who popped into me head, sorry.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 3, 2008)

Try again.

An actress this time.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 3, 2008)

she's made awful films but i like shu qi.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Try again.
> 
> An actress this time.



Amy Adams then.

And for the record- http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0279545/


----------



## Madusa (Apr 3, 2008)

Onket said:


> Amy Adams then.
> 
> And for the record- http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0279545/





I said 'actresse...' oh nevermind.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Particularly in Species... I tend to find it's not the actresses I fancy.. but the role...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2008)

Species was a crap fillum.

she is good looking tho


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Aye. And some.

So then I went looking for this....






Barabarella Psychadella.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

And then I found a rumour that Kate Beckinsale was going to play her in a remake.. and thought of this...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2008)

Ah underwold. It had two good thinks. 

1.Kate Beckinsale

2. The chief vampires (Marcus?) ridiculouse way of speaking.


----------



## Lea (Apr 3, 2008)

Ursula in Dr No is gorgeous.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes. But do you fancy her?


----------



## Lea (Apr 3, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Yes. But do you fancy her?



I'd fancy her if I were a bloke.


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 3, 2008)

Shame she's a bit of a nutjob. Although she gets bonus points for being bisexual.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Lea said:


> I'd fancy her if I were a bloke.



Thought as much. 

Are there any actresses you _actually_ properly fancy then?

Just out of interest, like...


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Shame she's a bit of a nutjob. Although she gets bonus points for being bisexual.



Who she?


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Ah underwold. It had two good thinks.
> 
> 1.Kate Beckinsale
> 
> 2. The chief vampires (Marcus?) ridiculouse way of speaking.



I had a different two good things in mind:

1. Kate Beckinsale
2. Kate Beckinsale in tight leather...


----------



## Disaster (Apr 3, 2008)

Helena Bonham Carter is gorgeous.


----------



## Big Jim (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Lea (Apr 3, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Thought as much.
> 
> Are there any actresses you _actually_ properly fancy then?
> 
> Just out of interest, like...



Not really but I think that Eva Mendes is HOT!


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Big Jim said:


>



An ex looked like her. Good call.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Lea said:


> Not really



Try it. 

(Kizmet - promoting bisexuality in women since 1991)



> but I think that Eva Mendes is HOT!



Well... looks like she must at least have been a _bit_ warm...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 3, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I understand that the word 'actress' is no longer used by women who act.
> 
> They prefer 'actorina' or 'actorette'.


 
No. "Lady actor" is the appropriate term.


----------



## Big Jim (Apr 3, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> An ex looked like her. Good call.



Er, got her number still?


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Big Jim said:


> Er, got her number still?



Aye. But she's Italian and went back to Milan to study art. 

She's currently in Mexico, I think.. painting the sides of houses into murals on some volunteer project.


But thanks for reminding me of her... I've just popped onto fb to see how she's doing and there are some cool new photo's up. So I said hello.


----------



## Big Jim (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 3, 2008)

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 3, 2008)

Claudia Cardinale.






Zhang Ziyi.






Nora Zehetner.






Heather Graham.

I could go on...


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

do....


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 3, 2008)

Stigmata said:


> Shame she's a bit of a nutjob. Although she gets bonus points for being bisexual.



Er, hold on.  This thread is on pause for a moment while we identify this person....?

(half century post BTW - only took me 4 years!)


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 3, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I had a different two good things in mind:
> 
> 1. Kate Beckinsale
> 2. Kate Beckinsale in tight leather...



Seconded.


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 3, 2008)

i'd like to give it to Kirsten Dunst from behind, like really hard


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

At least she won't have to look at your face. 

You know.. what I liked about his thread compared to the Actors thread was that this one was far less "phwoaar.. I'd do them!"

Until you got here.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2008)

^^ What he said.

Lets admire and appreciate, not perve


----------



## dada (Apr 3, 2008)

brixtonvilla said:


> Nora Zehetner.



she looks bit like Audrey Tautou:




who i find quite adorable.


----------



## stavros (Apr 3, 2008)

She's just old enough to legally be my mother, but Halle Berry more than filled Andress' bikini in Bond.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

She's so perfect she scares me a little, though....


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 3, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> At least she won't have to look at your face.
> 
> You know.. what I liked about his thread compared to the Actors thread was that this one was far less "phwoaar.. I'd do them!"
> 
> Until you got here.





Kanda said:


> ^^ What he said.
> 
> Lets admire and appreciate, not perve



buzz off, both of you 

kizmet's posts semi-nude pics and wants me to tone my shit down


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 3, 2008)

Edwige Fenech


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 3, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Who she?



Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> buzz off, both of you
> 
> kizmet's posts semi-nude pics and wants me to tone my shit down



It's _how_ you do it that counts, DC. 

Go have a look at the girls thread to see what I mean.


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 3, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> i'd like to give it to Kirsten Dunst from behind, like really hard



Ew


----------



## Detroit City (Apr 3, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> It's _how_ you do it that counts, DC.
> 
> Go have a look at the girls thread to see what I mean.



I understand but girls are girls and boys are boys


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 3, 2008)

Emnuelle Beart


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 3, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Emnuelle Beart



Oooooh, yeah...


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 3, 2008)

dada said:


> she looks bit like Audrey Tautou:
> who i find quite adorable.


Same here. She'd be all mine forever.

Frances O'Connor 

and





Jolene Blalock

those aren't really her ears.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh fgs.. how could I forget..





Seventh Heaven.


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> <snip>rudie pic<snip>
> Particularly in Species... I tend to find it's not the actresses I fancy.. but the role...



I've googled this Natasha Henstridge, and that ^ appears to be the best picture available of her, but sadly it's ruined by her having her bazookas out.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

And that ruins things... how?


----------



## chriswill (Apr 3, 2008)

Predictable I know, but....


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

Enjoyable film, that one... and Jessica reminded me of:






Over whom I think I nearly fainted!


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> And that ruins things... how?



I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 3, 2008)

The only thing that ruins that picture is the vague sense of wrongness you feel when you remember she went out with Darius Danesh....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 4, 2008)

She's a bonnie lass. And so's Charlie.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Apr 4, 2008)

francesca gonshaw (the one on the left).


----------



## Kanda (Apr 4, 2008)

chriswill said:


> Predictable I know, but....



Predictable but fair point!


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 4, 2008)

unbelievable....


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow. Who?


----------



## stargazer (Apr 4, 2008)

Kristen Bell for me.


----------



## albionism (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathy Burke is wonderfully sexy


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2008)

Winona Ryder.






Natalie Portman






Audrey Tautou






Hannah Murray


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 4, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


>



i couldn't really think of any movie actresses i fancy, but i do quite like her^^^ - probably cos of her role in the secretary. and it's quite handy cos the missus likes jake, so we could double date or something 

i also like charlie brooks/janine butcher/evans at the moment.


----------



## g force (Apr 4, 2008)

dada said:


> she looks bit like Audrey Tautou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes to both! Audrey Tatou is lovliness itself


----------



## Felina (Apr 4, 2008)

Echoing Natalie Portman sentiments

http://www.wallpaperbase.com/wallpapers/celebs/natalieportman/natalie_portman_7.jpg


----------



## pk (Apr 4, 2008)

Saffron Burrows!






Keeley Hawes!






Marion Cotillard!


----------



## chriswill (Apr 4, 2008)

Teagan


----------



## Structaural (Apr 4, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Enjoyable film, that one... and Jessica reminded me of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've still got the burn marks on my retinas.


----------



## no-no (Apr 4, 2008)

Jennifer Connolly






Just check out her eyebrows!! woowaaweewaa!


----------



## Augie March (Apr 4, 2008)

Cylons are very fanciable.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2008)

Juliette Lewis
Franka Potente


----------



## foo (Apr 4, 2008)

i've always had a thing about Juliette Lewis. i love her face, her eyes, and the way she talks. and the fact that she always seems to be just a little bit nuts.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 4, 2008)

yes, juliette lewis is very sexy in an unhinged, i will fck you up if you mess with me sort of way. i'd be too chicken to go out with her if i were a man


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


>



Who is this eleven year old?


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> yes, juliette lewis is very sexy in an unhinged, i will fck you up if you mess with me sort of way. i'd be too chicken to go out with her if i were a man



I was going to disagree with Juliette Lewis and makwe some point about how what women find sexy about women is different to what men find sexy.

But then that picture shut me up.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

Onket said:


> Who is this eleven year old?



She's in Skins, I think... which is like a cringeworthy, edgy version of minipops....


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I was going to disagree with Juliette Lewis and makwe some point about how what women find sexy about women is different to what men find sexy.
> 
> But then that picture shut me up.



that's fucking rank!!!!


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I was going to disagree with Juliette Lewis and makwe some point about how what women find sexy about women is different to what men find sexy.
> 
> But then that picture shut me up.



It's only a good pic cos you can't see the size of her forehead.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

Anne Bancroft as she was in "The Graduate" 

"Do you want me to seduce you? Is that what you're trying to tell me? *ahem* *cough*


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> that's fucking rank!!!!



what is?


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> that's fucking rank!!!!



Admittedly she's fully grown.. so maybe not your type...  

How can you say that's rank? I think it's a cracking picture. A woman absolutely enjoying whatever it is she's doing.

Wicked.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

Onket said:


> It's only a good pic cos you can't see the size of her forehead.



This is probably true. ^


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Admittedly she's fully grown.. so maybe not your type...
> 
> How can you say that's rank? I think it's a cracking picture. A woman absolutely enjoying whatever it is she's doing.
> 
> Wicked.



you mean a skanky ho in clothes far too small for her.

no class whatsoever.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2008)

anyway she's a fuckwit scientologist.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> you mean a skanky ho in clothes far too small for her.
> 
> no class whatsoever.



You're a fine one to talk about class - peedo!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> You're a fine one to talk about class - peedo!



considering that skank lewis has the body of a 12 year old...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

and helen mirren


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> and helen mirren



you like a masculine woman...


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> and helen mirren


All lovely except Gina Gershon 


Pam Grier! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> considering that skank lewis has the body of a 12 year old...



That is NOT the body of a 12 year old... please, whatever you do.. don't fool yourself into thinking it is...


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> considering that skank lewis has the body of a 12 year old...



Hey, those nipps are FULLY deveoped! 



sojourner said:


>



Ooh, I loved Gina Gershon in Showgirls! She looks like she'd be filthy in bed.


----------



## Reno (Apr 4, 2008)

Annierak said:


> All lovely eccept Gina Gershon
> 
> 
> Pam Grier! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



What's wrong with Gina ?


----------



## agricola (Apr 4, 2008)

ever since Casanova was on, its been Rose Byrne for me:


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

That picture of Gina Gershon.. and a not fucked up Amy Winehouse?


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

Annierak said:


> All lovely accept Gina Gershon
> 
> 
> Pam Grier! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



That's 'except' 

hands off pammy - she's mine


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

Reno said:


> What's wrong with Gina ?


Too much pouting. Don't like her face and can't forgive her for "Bound", terrible film.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

jesus fuckin christ agricola - that's a biiiiig pic!


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> That's 'except'
> 
> hands off pammy - she's mine


I know, i had a mental block for half a second and corrected myself .

Pam is mine!


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Pam Grier! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!



Fucken A! 






WOULD! But only as Coffy.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2008)

Rose Byrne is very very cute.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Ooh, I loved Gina Gershon in Showgirls! She looks like she'd be filthy in bed.



Have you ever seen Bound?  I tried to get a pic of her with Jennifer Tilly, but they were all protected or sommat  

Quality film


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Too much pouting. Don't like her face and can't forgive her for "Bound", terrible film.



It's a fucking great film!  Corny as a corndog eating corn on national corn day


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Fucken A!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hot and bothered*


----------



## agricola (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> jesus fuckin christ agricola - that's a biiiiig pic!



there is no point taking half measures in these circumstances 

besides, its like 10% of that annoying longpic mural.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Have you ever seen Bound?  I tried to get a pic of her with Jennifer Tilly, but they were all protected or sommat
> 
> Quality film



Nah, havent seen that...worth adding to my LoveFilm list?


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> It's a fucking great film!  Corny as a corndog eating corn on national corn day


There wasn't enough fucking for my liking


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

Irene Handl. I love older women


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Nah, havent seen that...worth adding to my LoveFilm list?



_Definitely_ - it's a scream


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

Annierak said:


> *hot and bothered*



it's the breasts and the smile... oooh, those breasts!


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> _Definitely_ - it's a scream



Now added. Priority - 'High'! 

I'm liking 120 Days, btw.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Irene Handl. I love older women



 you SICK puppy 









arrfuuuurrrr


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> it's the breasts and the smile... oooh, those breasts!


Pammy does have fab norks yes


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> I'm *liking* 120 Days, btw.



 


*steps away from madusa* 

now that IS a sick puppy


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> you SICK puppy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*rubs knees in a perverse fashion*....stop it right there soj, you're turning me on......oooohhhh Arfur!


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> you SICK puppy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who the fuck is that?? Looks like Andy Pipkin!


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> *steps away from madusa*
> 
> now that IS a sick puppy



well, they havent started killing yet!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Who the fuck is that?? Looks like Andy Pipkin!



You're too young - it's Olive, from On the Buses


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> well, they havent started killing yet!



jesus. _that's_ your measure?  

You must have thought 'oh my fucking GOD, URRRGHHHH' at least twice by now, right?  Right?


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> You're too young - it's Olive, from *On the Buses*





Think you might have killed the thread with that one, Soj.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> _Definitely_ - it's a scream



I thought it was great too, it didn't step over the "Showgirls line" at all.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

Betty Driver. Would love to get me hands on her hotpot


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 4, 2008)

Onket said:


> It's only a good pic cos you can't see the size of her forehead.


What's wrong with having a forehead? Hers doesnt seem enormous to me, probably because I too have a regal forehead 



revol68 said:


> you mean a skanky ho in clothes far too small for her.
> 
> no class whatsoever.


I suppose its a matter of personal taste. Personally I find women with a bit of character and some chutspa more attractive than doll faced teenagers
Class is subjective anyway.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 4, 2008)

Has anyone said cameron diaz yet? shes also very pretty


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> jesus. _that's_ your measure?
> 
> You must have thought 'oh my fucking GOD, URRRGHHHH' at least twice by now, right?  Right?



Well, no...not really. 

I mean, all that's happened thus far is that he's decribed the ''heroes'' and their wives...lol, in detail...including their..Oh, yes...I did recoil a bit when he talked about Curval's...back passage.  What a hoot!


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 4, 2008)

Juliette Moore





Caterina Murino of James Bond fame...





Ms. Cruz


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

Rosario Dawson:


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Has anyone said cameron diaz yet? shes also very pretty



Hang on.. this is about fancying.. not being pretty.... Cameron Diaz - would you?


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathy Burke, well she'd be a laugh


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2008)

> Personally I find women with a bit of character and some chutspa more attractive than doll faced teenagers



nah it's best when it's with a doll face.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

BlackSpecs said:


>



Names, dude? Or at least a clue...


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> nah it's best when it's with a doll face.








?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^^lol 
I was going to say penelope cruz as she is very sexy on screen but i dont think pics do her justice really


----------



## agricola (Apr 4, 2008)

actually having meditated upon this alexandra maria lara is probably not too far behind rose byrne:


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> ?



ffs i'm trying to eat my beans!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Well, no...not really.
> 
> I mean, all that's happened thus far is that he's decribed the ''heroes'' and their wives...lol, in detail...including their..Oh, yes...I did recoil a bit when he talked about Curval's...back passage.  What a hoot!



right, phew, you're not far into it at all yet then 

The URGGHHH is coming right up


----------



## Madusa (Apr 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> right, phew, you're not far into it at all yet then
> 
> The URGGHHH is coming right up



keep you updated.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 4, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Names, dude? Or at least a clue...



edited !


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> keep you updated.



do that - i'd be interested to know what you make of it

there's so much more than the URRRGHHH


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 4, 2008)

for some years I had a thing for Hattie Jacques


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 4, 2008)

French actress Zoe Felix :


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> for some years I had a thing for Hattie Jacques


Me too! She was gorgeous!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

Carole Bouquet:


----------



## Annierak (Apr 4, 2008)

Catherine Deneuve! Loved her in "The Hunger". Susan Sarandon was lovely in that too. They both were...i love that film


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

And here she is with the equally delectable Angela Molina:


----------



## BlackSpecs (Apr 4, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Carole Bouquet:



and she is doing well for her age .....






mind you she has the reputation to be a bit of a nutter !


----------



## Superape (Apr 4, 2008)

Her:












mmmm


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathleen Turner in 'Body Heat'.

That film very possibly made my adolescence...


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## internetstalker (Apr 4, 2008)

no-no said:


> Jennifer Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all those in favour say aye!!



AYE!!


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 4, 2008)

I like this thread!!

but anyway Megan Fox:


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2008)

Superape said:


> mmmm



Needs pies


----------



## Kanda (Apr 4, 2008)

^^ What he said.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 4, 2008)

Elizabeth Shue, especially in Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## sojourner (Apr 4, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> all those in favour say aye!!
> 
> 
> 
> AYE!!



no ta

pass the cakes, and some wipes


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 5, 2008)

Well if we're on the subject of "Lost" actresses...


----------



## Annierak (Apr 5, 2008)

Googie Withers (actually i'm lying, i just like her name and wanted to type it  )


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 5, 2008)

chriswill said:


> Teagan



Teagan Presley FTW!


----------



## Soba Jones (Apr 5, 2008)

Susan Sarandon





Yummymummy


----------



## \\(^o^)// (Apr 5, 2008)

Roselyn Sanchez from Without A Trace and Rush Hour 2

http://roselynsanchez.net/pictures/shoots/shoots011.jpg


----------



## Urbanblues (Apr 5, 2008)

Her...

Those eyes; to fall into and sink forever...


----------



## Superape (Apr 5, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Well if we're on the subject of "Lost" actresses...



Mmmm - there was one episode where she suddenly stripped off to a bikini - woah mama!!


----------



## Urbanblues (Apr 5, 2008)

Polly Walker is very nice...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 5, 2008)

internetstalker said:


>



You're missing out the ur-picture of Megan Fox.


----------



## Onket (Apr 5, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Needs pies





She certainly doesn't.


----------



## Madusa (Apr 5, 2008)

Why am I finding this thread soo much more appealing than the 'actors' thread? 


I'm conflicted!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 5, 2008)

Charlotte Gainsbourg





Kelly Reilly





Cate Blanchett

Just if anyone was wondering what to get me for my birthday like


----------



## Madusa (Apr 5, 2008)

Box of tissues?


----------



## Error Gorilla (Apr 6, 2008)

Bibi Andersson




Louise Brooks




Catherine Deneuve




Grace Kelly




Jean Seberg





And were a sixth image allowed, Charlotte Gainsbourg.


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 6, 2008)

Well if we can go way back then Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

I remember watching this scene in this movie when I was a kid. I think I went to bed that night and had my first nocturnal emission.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tuesday Weld. The girl most desired by teenage boys to run away with and do bad things.

Well, this teenage boy, anyway.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Ann Margaret, before the accident and the plastic surgery.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Diane keaton, Sally Field, Vanessa Redgrave, Barbra Streisand.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

The current actress I find to be the most stunning of the most stunning, is Cate Blanchett.






The curvature of her lips is the roadway to paradise.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Sally Field, .



Nun sex!


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Peggy Mount. 
The curvature of her lips is the roadway to paradise


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Peggy Mount.
> The curvature of her lips is the roadway to paradise







I guess there are aspects of lesbianism I'll never be privy to.


----------



## albionism (Apr 6, 2008)

Julie T Wallace as the She Devil





The curavture of her hips is the roadway to paradise


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Fairuza Balk: her teeth will rip you a new asshole... on the road to paradise.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Gosh, I feel all bashful about having a hardon for Cate Blanchett.


----------



## albionism (Apr 6, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Fairuza Balk: her teeth will rip you a new asshole... on the road to paradise.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

albionism said:


> Julie T Wallace as the She Devil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I guess there are aspects of lesbianism I'll never be privy to.


Surely you must see that Cate Blanchett couldn't hold a candle to Peggy Mount. Are you dead from the waist down or something?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

There used to a term: 'queening'. It meant to have a really large, heavy woman, sit down with her genitals right on your face.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Surely you must see that Cate Blanchet couldn't hold a candle to Peggy Mount. Are you dead from the waist down or something?



All my sexual desire, resides in my head, the one above the waist.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Hylda Baker. 

Hylda is the one on the left


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

[Moannnn......]

For me, Elizabeth was like a porno.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> All my sexual desire, resides in my head, the one above the waist.


. Each to their own i suppose


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Hylda Baker.
> 
> Hylda is the one on the left



Don't say I never did anything for you...


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> [Moannnn......]
> 
> For me, Elizabeth was like a porno.


For me "Not on your Nellie" was like a porno. God bless Hylda Baker


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## dodgepot (Apr 6, 2008)

x


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)

Onket said:


>



You'd have gotten off on Red Skelton too, I think.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Onket said:


>


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Beryl Reid


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Kath and Kim. Noice


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2008)

A real one-

Julia Davis. Especially in Nighty Night.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Onket said:


> A real one-
> 
> Julia Davis. Especially in Nighty Night.


Ooooh yeh i forgot about her


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Yootha Joyce.







Alison Steadman as Beverley in "Abigails Party".


----------



## albionism (Apr 6, 2008)

Claudia Cardinale.........mmmmm yeah


----------



## Urbanblues (Apr 6, 2008)

Indira Varma is poetry


----------



## Augie March (Apr 6, 2008)

After watching Deathproof:





Zoe Bell





Sydney Poitier (looks good for his age doesn't he?)





Vanessa Ferlito


----------



## pk (Apr 6, 2008)

Olga Kurylenko





Mia Sara


----------



## pk (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh and for the old skool - Yutte Stensgaard


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 6, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Hylda Baker.
> 
> Hylda is the one on the left



Fuckin' 'ell... your dream orgy sounds a bit like the cast of last of the summer wine...


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 6, 2008)

I just can't quite believe that she married Steven Segal....


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 6, 2008)

On a blonde tip:






Bridget Fonda






Jennifer Jason Leigh


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Fuckin' 'ell... your dream orgy sounds a bit like the cast of last of the summer wine...


 I like a woman with character


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes.. but does she need to have character down to her _knees_....?


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Yes.. but does she need to have character down to her _knees_....?


. I just got sick of looking at all the "obvious" choices on this thread...god you're all soooooo obvious


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 6, 2008)

I'd rather be obvious and snuggled between Salma Hayeks mammoth bosoms.. than 'a little bit alternative' and stuck with Nora Batty's wrinkled tights round my neck...


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> I'd rather be obvious and snuggled between Salma Hayeks mammoth bosoms.. than 'a little bit alternative' and stuck with Nora Batty's wrinkled tights round my neck...


They all look similar though. You'd be really bored after a while if you were snuggled between Salma Hayeks mammoth norks, you would. At least Hylda Baker would have you laughing (if she were alive that is)


----------



## Jorum (Apr 6, 2008)

Annierak said:


> They all look similar though. You'd be really bored after a while if you were snuggled between Salma Hayeks mammoth norks, you would.


That's a risk I'm prepared to take. If only to save others from the boredom...


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 6, 2008)

I reckon I could handle _that_ kind of bored....


----------



## Madusa (Apr 6, 2008)

Annierak said:


> They all look similar though. You'd be really bored after a while if you were snuggled between Salma Hayeks mammoth norks, you would. At least Hylda Baker would have you laughing (if she were alive that is)



Nah, but you're a lezzer: Men dont care about stupid things like personalities.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Nah, but you're a lezzer: Men dont care about stupid things like personalities.


 Ain't that the truth


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 6, 2008)

We care..they're just a slightly lower priority than norks, sometimes...


----------



## pk (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL!

(pics or GTFO)


----------



## Madusa (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, that's me screwed then!


----------



## Annierak (Apr 6, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> We care..they're just a slightly lower priority than norks, sometimes...


Peggy Mount had huge norks i'll have you know


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 6, 2008)

Size isn't everything, annie. 

S'not how big they are.. it's what they let you do with 'em...


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 6, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Well, that's me screwed then!



Or not.. as the case may be...


----------



## Madusa (Apr 6, 2008)

fuck off twat


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 6, 2008)

Fucks sake, chill. T'was a joke.

Why you have to go getting all agressive on a nice thread?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 6, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Gosh, I feel all bashful about having a hardon for Cate Blanchett.



Don't feel bad. I too Rate the Cate.


----------



## Pip (Apr 6, 2008)

pk said:


> Olga Kurylenko



Is she in the new Bond film?


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Jorum (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Augie March (Apr 6, 2008)

Alexandra Maria Lara





Katherine Parkinson


----------



## Jorum (Apr 6, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Katherine Parkinson


Oh yeah I forgot Katherine - my gods she's fanciable


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 6, 2008)

Enid Laundromat said:


> Is she in the new Bond film?



Gosh, what gorgeous shoes!


----------



## Pip (Apr 6, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Gosh, what gorgeous shoes!



Meh. I don't care for them.


----------



## Kizmet (Apr 6, 2008)

Meh. I didn't notice them...


.. it was the eyes... honest!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Annierak said:


> . I just got sick of looking at all the "obvious" choices on this thread...god you're all soooooo obvious



Stop putting us down for our sexual preferences.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Annierak said:


> They all look similar though. You'd be really bored after a while if you were snuggled between Salma Hayeks mammoth norks, you would. At least Hylda Baker would have you laughing (if she were alive that is)



When I'm between a pair of boobs, I don't want to be laughing.


----------



## Annierak (Apr 7, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Stop putting us down for our sexual preferences.


Oh behave . I say that to lezza's who are sooooo obvious too!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Ain't that the truth



Is that why you won't have sex with us?

Or is it our awful snakelike appendages?


----------



## Annierak (Apr 7, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Is that why you won't have sex with us?
> 
> Or is it our awful snakelike appendages?


I'm not going there Johnny. No comment


----------



## albionism (Apr 7, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> When I'm between a pair of boobs, I don't want to be laughing.



Erm...I do


----------



## albionism (Apr 7, 2008)

Romane Bohringer.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I'm not going there Johnny. No comment



Bingo.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 7, 2008)

thedyslexic1 said:


> for some years I had a thing for Hattie Jacques



A friend of mine played her legs in a recent advert 

Despite my friend thread about hot sci-fi women, there aren't any actresses I actually _fancy_. I am possibly the most monogamous person on the planet - I only even fancy the person I'm with. 

But there are some truly beautiful women on this thread. Like living works of art.  

(Who happen to be really sexy too).


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 7, 2008)

Let's not forget Julie Delpy:


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 7, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i couldn't really think of any movie actresses i fancy, but i do quite like her^^^ - probably cos of her role in the secretary. and it's quite handy cos the missus likes jake, so we could double date or something
> 
> i also like charlie brooks/janine butcher/evans at the moment.



i forgot - i also quite like phoebe thomas, who is in holby city at the moment. 






the picture above is not from holby city, by the way.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Apr 7, 2008)

Sarah Silverman. Sorry I'm too useless to post an image but a chick with a pitch black sense of humor that also looks hot as hell. Don't get much better.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 7, 2008)

Jorum said:


>



god yes - now there's a funny sexy intelligent woman


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 7, 2008)

^ chunky monkey


----------



## Big Jim (Apr 7, 2008)

Lorraine Bracco


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 7, 2008)

Idris2002 said:


>



she looks like  aman


----------



## rennie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think Ellen Pompeo is beautiful but I don't fancy her.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 7, 2008)

Alicia Witt who came to my attention in an episode of The Sopranos.

I also have a soft spot for Claire Keelan who was Claire Ashcroft in Nathan Barley but i can't find a nice piccie of her which isn't too big.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2008)

Big Jim said:


> Lorraine Bracco



Agreed. She's up there in my older women league. Sitting in command of Tony in her clinic is damn sexy, as is her throaty voice.


----------



## Vash (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd have to say Kelly Reilly.


----------



## pk (Apr 7, 2008)

Phoebe Cates


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 7, 2008)

Marisa Tomei


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 7, 2008)

Idris2002 said:


>








er. Sorry.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 11, 2008)

America Ferrera
http://imdb.com/media/rm3842611968/nm1065229


----------



## electric.avenue (Apr 11, 2008)

Can we have singers?

If I were a bloke I would fancy Angela Gossow.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angela_Gossow

Wouldn't want her to sing me to sleep though.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 12, 2008)

cuntcakes


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 12, 2008)

DJ Squelch said:


> daMN PIc above didn't show http://venus.provocateuse.com/images/photos/alicia_witt_01.jpg
> 
> click this, click this, click this, click this,



You need to see Cecil B Demented


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 12, 2008)

did this one work, well worth the wait I'm sure you'll agree.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 12, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> You need to see Cecil B Demented



Just had a look & indeed that sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 12, 2008)

She sang a great song in an episode of Ally McBeal once too.

I've taken a fairly keen interest in her career


----------



## Dravinian (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I went through all 12 pages....yes I know sad, and not one titty to entertain me.

Still I didn't spot this one and I find that very odd...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, and


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 13, 2008)

And not one mention of


----------



## Augie March (Apr 13, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> And not one mention of



Oh yes. And while we're at it...






I *heart* Summer.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 13, 2008)

Not sure if Zooey's got a mention yet but...






...wow.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 13, 2008)

yum


----------



## dessiato (Apr 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> you SICK puppy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



many years ago she did a nude spread in Mayfair, she was quite tasty, and looked nothing like Olive.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 13, 2008)

Rena Sofer:






Christina Ricci:





Thora Birch:





Gretchen Mol:


----------



## brixtonvilla (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoe McLellan, off _Dirty Sexy Money_. But only with short hair. _Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrowwwwwrrr..._


----------



## CyberRose (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Madusa (May 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Have you ever seen Bound?  I tried to get a pic of her with Jennifer Tilly, but they were all protected or sommat
> 
> Quality film



 
Fucking just watched this...yeah, you're TOTALLY right! She's like, MAD hot!! Think I'm proper turning! 

Film is aces too!!


----------



## Vash (May 3, 2008)

DJ Squelch said:


> did this one work, well worth the wait I'm sure you'll agree.



Whos that, not Lauren Ambrose?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 3, 2008)

It's Alicia Witt - http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001860/


----------



## ChrisC (May 4, 2008)

Jessica Alba.

"I could use some love potion on her"
"It belongs to the fairies you fool"

Brownies from Willow!


----------



## Bakunin (May 4, 2008)

Always been an Alyson Hannigan man personally.


----------



## Annierak (May 4, 2008)

Ruth Jones


----------



## sojourner (May 4, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Fucking just watched this...yeah, you're TOTALLY right! She's like, MAD hot!! Think I'm proper turning!
> 
> Film is aces too!!



 turning? not already turned, then? 

Great film - so incredibly cliched, and corny, and funny! And sexy too


----------



## Madusa (May 4, 2008)

I said PROPER turning! 


Stop corrupting me with your recommendations, Soj!


----------

